# Deluxe 30 vs Platinum 30 SHO



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi to all:

I'm new to the forum as well as snowblowers so please bear with me. I live on the NH Seacoast where we receive anywhere from 4' to 10' of snow in a Winter. Actually almost 12 last winter. 12" to 18" storms are not at all uncommon with 4-8" being regulars. Lots of blowing from winds off ocean cause 2, 3 & 4' drifts or blow it all off some sections of the driveway. I have about a 150' driveway with a 40 x 40' parking area in the front. All paved. And the plows pile it up needless to say-5' windrow not uncommon in big storms. With all that being said, I have narrowed my choices down to an Ariens Platinum 30 (369 engine) for $1650 or a Deluxe 30 (306 engine) for $1400. Know the chute controls are diffeent. So, is the Platinum really worth $250 additional or should the Deluxe do the job. Am aware of the autotrack issues-dealer said he would set up machine properly & throw in composite skids. Any comments would be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I would consider the extra $250 for the Platinum 30 SHO to be money well spent.

You get that monster motor and especially when combined with the higher impeller speeds it's so effective with the often heavy wet snow you get in coastal areas because of the warmer air coming in off the water.

The Platinum 30 SHO also gives you heated handgrips that are $70-$75 to add to the Deluxe 30. The motor alone is worth most of that money, the grips are the rest.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

SHO, bigger motor = no brainer


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. Seems like there was some 'miscommunication' between the dealer & myself, even though the prices written on an Ariens ad was not mine but the salesman. Deal now is Platinum 30 with the 369 (non SHO) for $1600 with heated handgrips & the 30 SHO with the 414 is $1800. Deluxe with 306 is $1400. Am leaning towards the 369 and seems to be able to handle whatever we get around here according to a friend who has one. The SHO is really heavy & even though I'm a 'spry' 67 , it seemed a lot for me to fight if/when the auto track does it's thing. Dealer said they would put composite skids on what ever I bought at N/C which is good. And also give me the steel skids so I can fool with the ball bearing add-ons. There's also a $50 gift card & warrantry extension to 5 years if bought in August, so that helps. So, I get a week end to think about it so any more input would be appreciated.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

The 414 has dual exhaust:icon_whistling:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have the Platinum 30 with 369cc engine and have not been able to slow it down ever.. That said..... SHO is just awesome...


Here is my machine in action


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Scrappy-are they chrome plated? :redface:
Stu-agree the SHO is awesome but why pay even an extra $150 for a mchine I might still have to fight with? I'd rather spend it on the appropriate liquid to heat what the handwarmers don't warm up. :icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What are the ball bearing add on 4.:question::question::question::question::question:


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

tfp2 said:


> Scrappy-are they chrome plated? :redface:
> Stu-agree the SHO is awesome but why pay even an extra $150 for a mchine I might still have to fight with? I'd rather spend it on the appropriate liquid to heat what the handwarmers don't warm up. :icon_whistling:


I don't think you'd be fighting with either one more than the other. The biggest difference might be in how well the SHO version ejects the heavier wet stuff you get up there by the coast.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Power: There's a utube video showing how to mount ball berings on the metal skids to help with the auto track 'doingwhat it wants' issue. You can also buy the ball beringnskids here: Roller-Skid Shoes @ Snow Blowers Direct.

Pixman: I think you're correct. Might have to grease up the chute a little more & perhaps go a little slower but it would get the job done.

Thxs to all for the input. Will le you know what the final decision is


----------



## Motodeficient (Aug 22, 2015)

tfp2 said:


> Power: There's a utube video showing how to mount ball berings on the metal skids to help with the auto track 'doingwhat it wants' issue. You can also buy the ball beringnskids here: Roller-Skid Shoes @ Snow Blowers Direct.
> 
> Pixman: I think you're correct. Might have to grease up the chute a little more & perhaps go a little slower but it would get the job done.
> 
> Thxs to all for the input. Will le you know what the final decision is


Do those MTD wheeled skids fit on the newer Ariens blowers?


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Moto:
Don't know if they fit Ariens, Just posted it to give an idea of what I had seen to give an idea to others. Seem to be easy enought to make. Might inquire with mfr.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I thought prices in the NY metro area were high. Just as an FYI the Platinum 30 is last year's model it is not made anymore so the fact that your dealer is charging full list price $1599. for last year's model is not reasonable. I would offer him no more than $1450. for that model and you would be getting a good deal for your money and he would be getting rid of old inventory a win win.

Regarding the winter 2015/2016 Deluxe 28+ SHO with the 306cc engine this should be priced at $1199. and is a better value than the Deluxe 30 that for $200 more does not feature the SHO impeller etc. and can be underpowered at 306cc for a 30 inch machine. I know it now includes heated hand grips but I fear it may be a bit weak on the plow pile at the end of your drive. I'm not sure if you considered the Platinum 24 SHO usually priced at $1499. with a 369cc engine it is a little powerhouse and very easy to maneuver (however this may be too small of a width for your needs).

As others have said a new Platinum 30 SHO is definitely worth $200. more than last years 369cc Platinum 30. The SHO models feature a higher speed impeller and different belts and pullies which should translate into better performance along with the 414cc engine ( look for the two tone black and grey control lever handles, this proves you are getting the current model with the improved Quick Turn Chute) as this dealer seems to be trying to unload older inventory at premium pricing. Additionally the warranty extension offer from Ariens is good through the end of November 2015 and they are also offering 18 months interest free within the same promotional period if paid in full by the end of the 18 months with monthly payments. However you are better off buying early to ensure the machine you want is available. 

In my opinion if you are going to spend $1800. on the Platinum 30 SHO you may want to consider the Pro 28 model which is usually priced at $2199. and is a significant upgrade but likely overkill for most of us. At the end of the day these are all excellent machines that should provide years of reliable service with proper maintenance. Good luck with your search and with whichever machine you choose.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Cardo:
Thx for the info. I did know the Platinum 30 was last years model. Late yesterday afternoon I got it for $1550 including composite skids & 1st year service (oil chage, etc) Couldn't justify the extra $350 for the 30" SH0. Two people in my area have the Platinum and they have had no issues. Last year was brutal here so if they made it thru that---. 

Thx to all for the help-much appreciated.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations on the new machine!

So what model number is on the one you got, I'm curious. The Platinum 30 (non-SHO) that I got is model number 921029 and was bought new by the previous owner on 09/07/2013, so I assume that makes it a 2014 model year. The manuals that came with the machine are date 07/13. I even got the original owner's sales receipt, that's how I know the date of purchase. Since I paid $1600 for this one as a used machine (from the original selling dealer) with remaining factory warranty during the height of the snowiest winter in recent memory when there were NO new machines of any heft remaining on dealer floors within a 4 hour drive, I'd consider you got a decent deal there.

Is yours the same 921029 model number designation as the previous year? Got 414cc motor or 369cc?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

tfp2 said:


> Hi Cardo:
> Thx for the info. I did know the Platinum 30 was last years model. Late yesterday afternoon I got it for $1550 including composite skids & 1st year service (oil chage, etc) Couldn't justify the extra $350 for the 30" SH0. Two people in my area have the Platinum and they have had no issues. Last year was brutal here so if they made it thru that---.
> 
> Thx to all for the help-much appreciated.


Congratulations that is a nice machine and I am sure you will be very happy with it. When you factor in the first year service and the skid shoes that is a fair price. I wish you the best of luck with your new toy.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Pixman: I don't remember the model # -I looked at so many that the all became blur. Sorry for not replying sooner but I'm at our place in Maine so I can't look at the paperwork. Will get it when I head home Sunday night or Monday. It has the 369 motor, not the 414 which is on the SHO. 

Cardo: Thx for the good wishes. I think it'll be fine for what I need. Being semi-retired, I can take my time & plug away aat anyhuge snowstorms. And if it's really bad, I can always borrow my neighboor's Kabota tractor. 

And with any amount of luck, I hope to only have to use it aa very few times thi coming Winter. :icon_whistling:


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Pixman:
Yep it's the 921029 with the 369 motor. hought I got a decent-not great deal @ $1550 with skids & service thrown in. Now need just one snowstorm to play with it & then I'll be more than happy never to use it again. 
Doubt that will be the case bit it's always fun to dream. :icon_whistling:


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Great machine and I doubt you'd suffer any with the 369cc motor. 

I'm with you on the "one good snowstorm" thing for a test. I'd prefer we get that, it all melts in 3 days and we get no more. Our machines would last 3 lifetimes under those conditions.

Not likely to happen but we can dream.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yep-I doubt that we'd only get one good one. I actually don't mind snow, I just hate the wind that blows off the 'pond' commonly called the Gulf of Maine that is 1/2 mile from our house here on the NH coast. Nice location this time of year but can be miserable in Winter because even if it's not snowing, we still get drifting due to the wind. Moving snow once is one thing but having to move the same stuff multiplr times is not fun. I think this machine will handle just fine.


----------



## ntomsw (Feb 8, 2015)

I have the Deluxe 30" with the Ariens AX306 engine. I also live in NH, and with all the snow we got last year, it threw it no problem. Never even slowed down once.

I had some issues with the Auto Turn, as I think most people have, but I worked out most of the kinks by the end of the season.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi ntomsw: 
Thanks for the info. That's pretty much what I've been told so I don't think I'll have any issues especially with the 369. They threw in the handwarmers & composite skids which should help with the auto turn issues. Maybe we'll get a reprieve after last year & not have to use snowblowers too much-would be fine with me.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't think the dealer actually "threw in the handwarmers", I believe those are standard on all the Platinum machines. It's one of the few differences between a Deluxe and Platinum model.

As for the coming winter, I don't hold much hope for getting off easy. Most long range predictions, from Old Farmers' Almanac to National Weather Service, are saying things look right for heavier than normal snows. Perhaps not as bad as last winter, but even if it is you're well-prepared!


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

The handwarmers were not on the machine on the floor and I had different info from various people. Whatever the case, imho I think I did OK-not a steal but OK. 
Re: snow-I also saw the predictions and I guess I'm as prepared as I'm going to be. Especially given that we just booked 2 weeks at end of into March for a warm weather vacation far South of here. I'll let my neighbor worry about the snow-he has a Kabota tractor & we trade taking care of each others driveways, etc.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

OK-took delivery of the new Platinum 30 with the AX369, model # 921029, composite skids & handwarmers added at n/c by dealer. Many thanks to all for the info, help, etc. There is conflicting info on what fuel should be used. 
-It came with a can of VP ethanol and lead free 4 cycle small engine fuel, octane rating of 94 (R+M)/2; No idea where to buy this.
-delivery driver said to use no lead gas which I run in my i/o boat-available at marinas & airports but $$$$;
-Platinum series manual states: gas should be a minimum of 87 octane 87 AKI/91 RON; gas up to 10% ethanol is acceptable;
-engine manual says unleaded gas with pump rating of 86 or higher is OK, max ethanol content = 10%
-sticker on machine just says 'E10'

I always add Stabil, Sea Foam to all fuel, especially for an engine that 'sits' between uses.

So what do others run in this motor? 
Any other hints re: what to do to a new machine would also be greatly appreciated. Plan on changing oil to 10W30 after about 5 hours on unit.
TIA


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

While the ethanol free fuel is always preferred, I think few of us (certainly not me) have the time to seek it out. Also, even if I had a nearby source I would have broken the bank this past winter. I used 87 octane pump gas with 10% ethanol and will take my chances because I have warranty and it's an "approved for use" fuel.

Best of luck with your new tool! It's a nice one.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats on your new machine !
'round here there are a few stations that sell the E-free 91oct. fuel , fastrack is one but seems like more places are realizing that there is a good market for OPE users. When I took delivery of my riding lawnmower a few years ago the mech as well as the delivery driver recomended the E-free gas. I promptly took a black sharpie and blacked out the 1 where the gas cap said E=10% max. I pay between $.30 and $.40 / gallon more and used less than 10 gallons last winter in my snow blower . We just had an avg season of 10' of snow. For me the extra $3 -4 bucks a year is worth it for peace of mind knowing ( like your I/O ) that E-anything can mess up fuel lines , carbs , ect. . I add seafoam and call it good. Just my 2 cents .


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Pixman:

Thanks. Know what you mean about going broke last Winter. Couldn't believe the 'lousy' mileage I ad last year in the plow truck (that was 10 years old & is now gone)

Think I'm going to use the 87 octane ethanol & ad some Startron to it. Do that with the i/o boat & itseems to work fine. Plus, I have the extended warrantry (5 years) with this machine so as you say, it should be covered.

But as I told my neighbor, no snow this year cuz I bought the snowblower. :icon_whistling:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I saw an additive at NAPA the other day, may be worth considering.
STA-BIL® 360 Ethanol Fuel Treatment & Stabilizer for Boats


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yep-have seen the Stabil for boats but the NAPA guy told me Startron does the same thing & it's cheaper. 
The gas station near our camp that sold 'real gas' as they called it just went out of business so that source is gone. A marina told me ValvTek that's made for older boats will work-91 octane I think. There's a lot of choices so I have to decide which way to go. Will probably use the 87 octane ethanol fuel with an addative which should be covered under the warrantry.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I saw an additive at NAPA the other day, may be worth considering.
> STA-BIL® 360 Ethanol Fuel Treatment & Stabilizer for Boats


Hmm... interesting, but a bottle of stuff to protect your carburetor that costs more than a new carburetor? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

My thoughts exactly-$37 is a bit much. Woner what's the difference between that & regular Stabil 360 marine that I use in my i/o. IMHO, although they have a good basic product in the stabilizer, Stabil is now offering too many products at high prices. 
Think I'm going to use Startron & maybe Sea Foam which I've used for years with excellent results. Might throw in some Stabil if I have it lying around. The more the merrier.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I got a quart of the marine flavored StaBil on Amazon for $18. A quart is likely a lifetime supply for many of us.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I would think there is a SHELF life to the stabilizer itself....

Anyhow, I prefer Startron


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I totally agree, but it was cheaper than purchasing the smaller bottles, Mobile.

I have Startron too. Can't say I have a preference of one over the other.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Mobile & Uber:
Thx for the info. I think this is a 'what ever works for you' type of deal.
I'm trying to avoid having too many 'gas cans' around with boat/2 chain saws/trimmer/weed wacker/gas for 4 outboards & the I/O, etc.

Solution is probably too many toys.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Advance auto had seafoam , buy 2 get 1 free yesterday.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Seafom IMO is overrrated. It's just mineral spirits


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

tfp2 said:


> Solution is probably too many toys.


"Too many toys": what is that? I've never heard of such a thing. :wink:


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Re: too many toys-must have been the 'other me' speaking cuz saying that borders on insanity:smiley-confused009:


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

1894-thx-figures it's no on sale @ my Advanced Auto today.

Mobile-where did you get the info that sea foam is only mineral spirits?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry to take this OT OP.

Seafoam is mainly naptha and a light oil.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, what ever sea foam is, it has worked (helped avoid fuel contamination issues, etc) for me and a lot of commercial fishermen as well as other like myself that I know have used it for years before there was stabil, etc.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ditto on the Seafoam working for me in the past.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

I use aviation fuel. Blue stuff 100LL! Awesome! :hope: In all my small engines!
no need for stabil!!:icon-hgtg:
:eusa_clap::icon-woo::images:


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thx Biker-I might go that route as there is a small, private airport not far from me. They have auto gas, no alcohol @$4.95/gal and 100LL @ $5.25/gal. Kind of pricey but might be worth it.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

tfp2 said:


> Thx Biker-I might go that route as there is a small, private airport not far from me. They have auto gas, no alcohol @$4.95/gal and 100LL @ $5.25/gal. Kind of pricey but might be worth it.


 Careful , the way moms neighbor spoke about that stuff .... it seems that once you smell that blue you may never go back to the lesser fuels in your OPE :wavetowel2:


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hmmmmm-thx for the advice. Got some 'car gas' at the airport last weel. 93 octane. Ran fine in my i/o boat which is a v-6 4.3 with the carb rebuilt for 'real gas'. Local gas station has 91 octane ethanol which is way above the min 87 suggested in the manual. Still think I might stick with the 87 recommended in the book-especially with the 5 year warranty. Guess I'll find out.


----------

